# ISO Cornish game hen recipes



## oppose (Apr 14, 2007)

hi everyone, anyone have a good recipe for cornish game hen? preferably not butterflied but if you know a good one let me know!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 15, 2007)

Omigosh, oppose!  I have so many different recipes that I have a separate section in my recipe file for them.  It's late right now, but I'll post at least one tomorrow.  The one I'm thinking of at the moment is stuffing them with a bread stuffing along with pineapple.  Fab!

I'll go to my list and see what else is there.


----------



## oppose (Apr 15, 2007)

thats awesome, i made a cornish game hen for the first time a week or two ago and it was a hit and all i really did was make a pineapple glaze and didnt give them food poisoning lol. can't wait to see one of your recipes!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 15, 2007)

I found the Cornish hen recipe I had in mind.  I've had it for a long, long time and can't even remember where it came from.  I may have gotten it from my daughter or my brother.  The three of us swap recipes a lot, which is great because both of them are wonderful cooks.  Here's the recipe.  I hope you enjoy it.

*PINEAPPLE-STUFFED*​ *CORNISH HENS*​ (Serves 2)​      2 (20-oz.) Cornish hens
  ½ tsp. salt, divided
  1 (8-oz.) can crushed pineapple
    3 cups cubed day-old bread, cut into ½ in. cubes, crusts removed
  1 celery rib, chopped
  ½ cup flaked coconut
  2/3 cup butter melted, divided
  ¼ tsp. poultry seasoning
  2 Tbsp. steak sauce
  2 Tbsp. cornstarch
  2 Tbsp. brown sugar
  1 cup water
  1 Tbsp. lemon juice

  Sprinkle inside of hens with ¼ tsp. salt; set aside.  Drain pineapple, reserving juice.  In a bowl, combine the pineapple, bread cubes, celery and coconut.  Add 6 tablespoons butter; toss to coat.


  Loosely stuff hens.  Tie legs together with kitchen string.  Place on a rack in a greased shallow roasting pan.  Place remaining stuffing in a greased 1½ cup baking dish; cover and set aside.  Add poultry seasoning and remaining salt to remaining butter.  Spoon some butter mixture over hens.  Bake, uncovered, at 350º for 40 minutes, basting twice with butter mixture.


  Stir steak sauce and reserved pineapple juice into remaining butter mixture; baste hens.  Bake reserved stuffing with hens for 30 minutes; baste hens twice.


  Uncover stuffing; baste hens with remaining butter mixture.  Bake 15 to 20 minutes longer or until a meat thermometer reads 185º for hens and 165º for stuffing in hens.  Remove hens from pan; keep warm.


  Pour drippings into a saucepan; skim fat.  Combine cornstarch, brown sugar, water and lemon juice until smooth; add to the drippings.  Bring to a boil; cook and stir for 1 to 2 minutes or until thickened.  Serve with hens and stuffing.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 16, 2007)

You know I have deep fried these little birds in a turkey fryer. Use heavy seasoning. Drop them in and when they pop back up...take them out. 
Makes a nice appy for a group of men at camp before the steaks go on.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 16, 2007)

rub with evoo and a fave grill seasoning, put a few smashed garlic cloves and some lemon wedges on the inside, and roast at 400* (or even 425*) till done.  You can also do this on the grill with wonderful results.  What is done? depends on the weight and temp before cooking, but 30 min to 50 min do an eye check and an instant read thermometer.


----------



## oppose (Apr 17, 2007)

i ended up stuffing the bird with bread cubes/chunks of garlic and cooking it 350 degrees for an hour or so basting it every 20 minutes with some sort of pineapple honey glaze. it turned out awesome but i feel like the meat could use more flavor. is it possible to marinate cornish game hen and if so with what and for how long?


----------

